# Custom Ormsby - More than meets the eye



## capoeiraesp (Jul 5, 2014)

I've been wanting to share this one for a long time but needed just a bit more substance before doing so. This is a commissioned build I've had in the works for some time.

Childhood, meet adulthood with money.






So, once again my wife came up with a killer guitar idea and is certainly regretting it - a custom Transformers themed guitar. 

After seeing what Perry did with the steampunkish and murder guitars I knew this would float his boat. Dude has got so many crazy ideas and I've given him pretty much complete creative control over this one. This is only the 2nd time he's used the 'metal' shape since he started his company so it's gonna be great seeing it come to life again.

Here's where we're at!

Multiscale 6 string Metal shape, headstock is still TBD






There's probably going to be a carbon fibre fretboard and some bad ass fibre optics or similar gear (don't want to give away too much just yet). It's going to look war beaten too so I've suggested an impact explosion that's torn through some chrome and exposes the core of the Transformer.

Here are some pics of random parts Perry ordered in. We spent a good hour on Saturday discussing concepts. The dude is full of crazy ideas and I'm glad he's a hotrod nutter because that works so well with Transformers. 


































The big question!

Will it Transform?


----------



## tmo (Jul 5, 2014)

By it self, I doubt, but you'll be transformed for sure...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 5, 2014)

I adore everything about this. And the action figures. I too am an adult kid with money. Spawn dominates my collection, with Gears of War, DBZ, GI Joe, and Godzilla widely spread out. Tons of Final Fantasy stuff. I have plenty of guitar ideas.


----------



## ej207t (Jul 5, 2014)

igear sharkticons kick ass!

i'll be lurking this thread for sure


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 5, 2014)

The Matrix will hopefully make an appearance too!

edit for some inspiration.


----------



## Stooge1996 (Jul 5, 2014)

dude this is mental, I am a transformers fan too and cannot wait to see more of this!


----------



## muffinbutton (Jul 5, 2014)

Metal. As. Fvck.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 5, 2014)

Very cool! Subbed for updates!!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ok, I'm excited for this. The more see Perry's work, the more I like it. The dude comes up with some crazy stuff some times, and this seems to be among the really crazy ones!


----------



## immortalx (Jul 6, 2014)

This is too awesome to be missed! Subscribed


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 6, 2014)

I need an ETA for this one!


----------



## jahosy (Jul 6, 2014)

As a huge transformers fan myself, I'll definitely be keeping a close watch on this. Would love to see it 'transformed' into a flying 'v'


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 6, 2014)

Can't wait to see how this one turns out!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 6, 2014)

Awwww shit can't wait to se this happen.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 6, 2014)

i already love everything about this, super excited to see it finished!


----------



## Splinterhead (Jul 6, 2014)

This is gonna be a great build! Very excited to see the progress!


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 7, 2014)

looking forward to a michael bay mod where you pull the tone pot and random things around you explode dramatically 

Very excited to see how this turns out!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 6, 2014)

Not a progress bump but something. Pez is right down into research mode and sent me this. 






And a couple of recent acquisitions


----------



## Renkenstein (Aug 6, 2014)

Shape's dope. I'm def following. Love Ormsby's work.


----------



## House74 (Aug 7, 2014)

holy balls I cant wait to see the finished product here!


----------



## Nag (Aug 7, 2014)

Jackson Death Kelly style shape. Nice.

Plus tons of weird shit and it's Ormsby. I guess this is gonna get funny.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 7, 2014)

Nagash said:


> I guess this is gonna get _*SuperMegaHyperAwesome*_.



FTFY .


----------



## straymond (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm so subbed you can't even begin to imagine!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 8, 2014)

Just saw Ormsby's newest FB post. Can it really be true that nobody has ordered a Metal shape for eight years? How can that be when that shape rules so damn hard!?

Can't wait to see how this theme build will turn out, those metal bits look quite interesting.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 8, 2014)

My first experience with Ormsby was back in late '04 and was when I first saw the metal model being finished. Blew my mind. I never imagined being able to get a custom from him.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 8, 2014)

^Yeah, I remember that one. The swirly inlays were metal filings, right?


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 8, 2014)

I was just thinking since this is already going to have lots of crazy stuff going (and a lot of body to work with) on you should integrate a gps locator to track it in case it ever gets stolen (might just be a cool feature on a guitar like this either way)

Something along the lines of this

GPS Tracking Device | Musical Instrument | Guitar | EasyTracGPS

Whats the timeline on this? (as in when can we expect to start seeing mind blowing progress pics  )


----------



## ormsby guitars (Aug 8, 2014)

More teenage cartoon dream guitars coming 

In the planning stages. Sorry, can't reveal what it will be made from, but it WILL be epic.


----------



## Deegatron (Aug 8, 2014)

Perry, please tell me you plan on mass producing that bridge and selling them. Im so terribly sick of overpriced single saddle bridges that I want to puke.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Aug 8, 2014)

Deegatron said:


> Perry, please tell me you plan on mass producing that bridge and selling them. Im so terribly sick of overpriced single saddle bridges that I want to puke.



Yep

And multiscale pickups to suit (and kits)


----------



## asher (Aug 8, 2014)

As little as I care for DBZ, that is going to be fvcking awesome.


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 8, 2014)

All my childhood dreams are creaming themselves! I wish I had the money for a Gundam-inspired SX model...


----------



## ej207t (Aug 8, 2014)

imagine if a cassette loader was installed....

and it fires lazerbeak, ravage, and rumble at you....

all at once...


----------



## Tesla (Aug 8, 2014)

ej207t said:


> imagine if a cassette loader was installed....
> 
> and it fires lazerbeak, ravage, and rumble at you....
> 
> all at once...



Mother of God...


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Aug 8, 2014)

Holy..... Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 8, 2014)

ej207t said:


> imagine if a cassette loader was installed....
> 
> and it fires lazerbeak, ravage, and rumble at you....
> 
> all at once...



I read that as casserole loader.Imagine if an oven was installed.


----------



## asher (Aug 8, 2014)

XxJoshxX said:


> I read that as casserole loader.Imagine if an oven was installed.


 
Talk about melting people's faces off with your playing!


----------



## ChrisH (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh man, I can't wait to see the final product. I've been GASing for an Ormsby for a long time, I love his work.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 8, 2014)

ej207t said:


> imagine if a cassette loader was installed....
> 
> and it fires lazerbeak, ravage, and rumble at you....
> 
> all at once...



I've spoken to Pery about this. I'm thinking I'll get an old Soundwave for parts and send it his way and see what comes of it. He has complete creative control on this one. 
No start/finish time set specifically.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Aug 8, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> I've spoken to Pery about this. I'm thinking I'll get an old Soundwave for parts and send it his way and see what comes of it. He has complete creative control on this one.
> No start/finish time set specifically.



Or I just go to a vintage car parts swap meet, buy an old cassette player from the eighties, and rip it apart so it loads into the side or something.

Actually, an answering machine that had the micro cassettes would be cooler.

BUT, then we have less room for other cool stuff... like moving carbon fibre sections.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 9, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> Yep
> 
> And multiscale pickups to suit (and kits)


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 9, 2014)

I just discovered this new book called 'The Vault'. 
Looks like some more R&D material is heading your way, Pez.


----------



## frahmans (Aug 10, 2014)

The matrix of leadership, the one rodimus is holding, as an inlay?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 10, 2014)

Inlay of The Matrix of Leadership?! PAH! It's gonna be more epic than a simple inlay, my friend.


----------



## frahmans (Aug 10, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> Inlay of The Matrix of Leadership?! PAH! It's gonna be more epic than a simple inlay, my friend.





My interest is piquing, mate  can't wait to see the next progress pics.


----------



## ej207t (Aug 11, 2014)

XxJoshxX said:


> I read that as casserole loader.Imagine if an oven was installed.



hahaha! That cracked me up!


----------



## ej207t (Aug 11, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> Inlay of The Matrix of Leadership?! PAH! It's gonna be more epic than a simple inlay, my friend.



if only it was possible to have an inlay that can flip from autobot to decepticon insignias like the scene transitions from the g1 cartoons!

My head just exploded from orgazm picturing that.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 11, 2014)

It is possible...


----------



## JP Universe (Aug 11, 2014)

sooo many ideas, only one guitar to put them into. Get another build going Mat 

then they could be put together!


----------



## WiseSplinter (Aug 11, 2014)

^ holy shit! 2 guitars become one double neck, Omega Prime style...
This must be made real.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 11, 2014)

Twins? Who wants in on the second one?


----------



## ormsby guitars (Aug 11, 2014)

Actually. Maybe that would be cool.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 11, 2014)

I'll happily stick with Decepticons as my theme if it means a second one built under an Autobots theme happens. Then again, that'd mean no Matrix on mine. Oh the troubles and ideas.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 11, 2014)

Hmmm, what if the other one was lefty? Then the joining would be Batio-style.

BTW, I have the power to play the lefty  Crap, might as well do five for Voltron 

Also, with a name like MetalDaze, you know I like the metal shape


----------



## JP Universe (Aug 12, 2014)

If you guys were up for it I'd jump in for sure  

I actually hit up Dylan from Daemoness in 2011 for a Superstrat Transformers theme guitar however I never heard anything back&#8230;..


----------



## ormsby guitars (Aug 12, 2014)

Mat, should we?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 12, 2014)

The selfish little kid in me wants to say 'No! Get you own. I was here first.' 

Hmm... Tough decision.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 12, 2014)

Limit of one per continent works for me


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 12, 2014)

I got your PM, MetalDaze.

Transformers run!!!!


----------



## esp_eraser (Aug 12, 2014)

Every 80's kids dream


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 12, 2014)

Of course, I had to search Google Images....


----------



## JP Universe (Aug 13, 2014)

Couldn't help but post some of my favourite transformers


----------



## ej207t (Aug 14, 2014)

Jetfire!





He doesnt get much love these days.

Note: no idea why photobucket reduced the size of a 1920 wide image down to a peanut.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 14, 2014)

That is sick!

I have the Generations Jetfire on order.


----------



## ej207t (Aug 15, 2014)

i've ordered the takara version myself 

compared to the last generations / henkei jetfire, this one looks super sexy!


----------



## Renkenstein (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't stand these new Transformer toys. I remember when I was a kid, you could kill a man with a well thrown Transformer. Metal and rugged; mine lasted forever. Now-days they fall apart in my kid's toy box. From a collectible, sit em on a shelf and look at em standpoint, they're pretty cool tho. 

I'm eager to see where this build goes. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Aug 15, 2014)

Update: we will be engaging the services of a transformers uber nerd as a consultant. What Heip knows about transformers would fill a multi volume book. Originally the idea was to build a guitar that was transformer themed, yet couldn't be identified as any particular character. That may be changing.

Also, we are going to build four in total, because the level of research is just blowing my mind and I'd like to get the most of it. I'm already at the same number of hours it takes to build the average guitar, yet no wood has been cut.


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 17, 2014)

Any updates? This seriously has me excited. If there's ever talks of a Mobile Suit Gundam themed run, count me in!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 17, 2014)

Nothing else to report on yet. More ideas are in development.

After a bit of discussion with Pez a few weeks back we've decided to just keep it to one guitar. I know he plans to do a muscle car run in future and I reckon it could crossover with this theme.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 2, 2015)

So much wait for news here


----------

